# P & O. TAKEOVER.



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Sheik Makhtoum of Dubai has successfully taken over P & O according to Forbes News today.

fred 

" the lunatics have taken over the asylum "


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I believe that it still has to be formally accepted by the shareholders. Earlier today the share price actualy dropped below the offer price after the rival bidder pulled out.

For more info see:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4700144.stm


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

I fail to understand Fred's quote regarding lunatics taking over the asylum. Is he questioning the good Sheik's sanity, if so on what grounds?
CBoots


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

cboots---don't take the quotations seriously, they are never meant to be attached to the thread. 

fred.

" Oh! wad some pow'r the giftae gie us "


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Could this be then end of P & O ferries as we know it????? I fear so!


----------

